
Wrapping Images Around Fractals - bamia
http://bamia.net/articles/fractals/index.html
======
bamia
I started building my website where I share some of my work, and this is my
first article.

I explain in detail how an image can be inserted in a Mandelbrot/Julia set.

Again, sorry for my English.

~~~
namanyayg
Some great results, both mathematically and visually. Learnt a bunch. Thanks
for putting it up online!

------
benji_is_me
Gimp has a feature for this. Filters > Map > Fractal Trace.
[https://docs.gimp.org/2.10/en/gimp-filter-fractal-
trace.html](https://docs.gimp.org/2.10/en/gimp-filter-fractal-trace.html)

------
gedy
I did some work on this in JavaScript a while back:
[http://garythom.as/myo/julia/](http://garythom.as/myo/julia/)

(Images are not uploaded, all in browser)

~~~
bamia
Nice! How did you discover this method? How did it all began?

~~~
gedy
A friend of mine found on his own about 20 years ago programming fractals in
Amiga basic, and since then have I ported/played with to Java, C++, and
eventually JavaScript.

Here's the results of an AfterEffects video plugin I wrote about 2003:
[https://vimeo.com/105310176](https://vimeo.com/105310176)

------
ttoinou
My personal favorites creative uses of this are from Ivan Freeman "bryceguy72"
on deviantart :)

[https://www.deviantart.com/bryceguy72/art/Julia-s-
Garden-781...](https://www.deviantart.com/bryceguy72/art/Julia-s-
Garden-781436749)

[https://www.deviantart.com/bryceguy72/art/Dark-
Forces-575209...](https://www.deviantart.com/bryceguy72/art/Dark-
Forces-575209259)

[https://www.deviantart.com/bryceguy72/art/Cobra-
Cantor-19622...](https://www.deviantart.com/bryceguy72/art/Cobra-
Cantor-196223239)

[https://www.deviantart.com/bryceguy72/art/Weaver-
Fever-19728...](https://www.deviantart.com/bryceguy72/art/Weaver-
Fever-197287304)

~~~
gedy
Small world! Ivan is the friend I mentioned in another comment here

------
namanyayg
Anyone else seeing a rotating snakes-esque illusion in the first few fractals?

~~~
Rexxar
Switching between this and a blank page make it incredibly visible for me.

------
n3k5
> _Maybe one day I will revisit this project and properly rewrite the whole
> thing._

I recommend doing it in GLSL. It's very little effort to implement (about
30–50 lines of code) and even on a modest GPU it'll run fast enough so you can
explore different parameters interactively. As a bonus, you can get MIP-
mapping for basically free — no more aliasing!

In case you don't want to learn OpenGL or Vulkan, you can use a tool such as
Shadertoy.

~~~
eroeroe
Yes, I agree: the GLSL is a adding value.

I found great and fabulous this:
[https://www.michelemorrone.eu/glchaosp/](https://www.michelemorrone.eu/glchaosp/)

glChAoS.P ⋅ wglchaosp.p - Real time 3D strange attractors GPU explorer... and
hypercomplex fractals

It's both OpenGL and WebGL (via WebAssembly), also opensource and multi
platform.. and explores over 100 types between attractors, fractals and also
DLA3D (Diffusion Limited Aggregation)

Very beautiful!

